# Nightfall Hybrid Strings



## Vita Et Musica (Jun 4, 2022)

There was a guy at NAMM with his own little booth showing off a single new instrument- Nightfall. It's some kind of hybrid strings Kontakt instrument. It's one of the more compelling instruments I've heard in a long time. After listening for a while, I was in a bit of a rush so I quickly snapped a pic and walked away. Now I can't find anything about the instrument or developer. It seemed like an incredibly inspiring instrument and it's gonna haunt me. Does anyone know anything about the instrument or the developer? Attaching a pic here.


----------



## José Herring (Jun 4, 2022)

Vita Et Musica said:


> There was a guy at NAMM with his own little booth showing off a single new instrument- Nightfall. It's some kind of hybrid strings Kontakt instrument. It's one of the more compelling instruments I've heard in a long time. After listening for a while, I was in a bit of a rush so I quickly snapped a pic and walked away. Now I can't find anything about the instrument or developer. It seemed like an incredibly inspiring instrument and it's gonna haunt me. Does anyone know anything about the instrument or the developer? Attaching a pic here.


Don't know if you're joking but in case you're not, the maker of the product is Mike who happens to also own this forum. His company is Realitone.


----------



## Vita Et Musica (Jun 4, 2022)

Ha! Not joking, but that would explain why it was right next to Realitone! Hahaha! Been out of the loop for a while. Very good to know. Couldn't get any returns on Google or this forum for some reason.


----------



## José Herring (Jun 5, 2022)

Vita Et Musica said:


> Ha! Not joking, but that would explain why it was right next to Realitone! Hahaha! Been out of the loop for a while. Very good to know. Couldn't get any returns on Google or this forum for some reason.


I don't think there's been an announcement yet outside of NAMM.


----------



## Vita Et Musica (Jun 5, 2022)

José Herring said:


> I don't think there's been an announcement yet outside of NAMM.


Thanks for letting me know. Congrats to Mike, then. Really sounded amazing!


----------



## liquidlino (Jun 5, 2022)

José Herring said:


> Don't know if you're joking but in case you're not, the maker of the product is Mike who happens to also own this forum. His company is Realitone.


Ha, my first thought on seeing the photo was, "Damn, they've totally ripped off the Sunset Strings user interface".


----------



## Casiquire (Jun 5, 2022)

Vita Et Musica said:


> There was a guy at NAMM with his own little booth showing off a single new instrument- Nightfall. It's some kind of hybrid strings Kontakt instrument. It's one of the more compelling instruments I've heard in a long time. After listening for a while, I was in a bit of a rush so I quickly snapped a pic and walked away. Now I can't find anything about the instrument or developer. It seemed like an incredibly inspiring instrument and it's gonna haunt me. Does anyone know anything about the instrument or the developer? Attaching a pic here.


How fun! Mike's output is unpredictable and generally massively loved, not just because he can kick us off the forum for saying otherwise (kidding). His products are one-of-a-kind. Do you remember what made Nightfall so exciting for you? I'm intrigued.


----------



## DSmolken (Jun 5, 2022)

Oh, I see. Nightfall is the opposite of daybreak and a lot like sunset, only a little later.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jun 5, 2022)

I am worryingly susceptible to an appealing name. Nightfall. I'd feel special just looking at the GUI with that name on it.


----------



## Drumdude2112 (Jun 5, 2022)

i’ve been on a heavy self imposed sample library diet this year .….but a sunset strings companion, i’d buy immediately , wouldn’t even need to hear a walkthrough.


----------



## Mike Fox (Jun 5, 2022)

I have no clue what this library is about, but holy fu$! is that a kick ass name for a library!


----------



## ism (Jun 5, 2022)

yay!


----------



## Daren Audio (Jun 5, 2022)

Ooooo! I'm intrigued!


----------



## Double Helix (Jun 5, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> I am worryingly susceptible to an appealing name. Nightfall. I'd feel special just looking at the GUI with that name on it.


Not to worry, Bee: In the words of the famous Long Island poet W.M. Joel, "And we would all go down together"
I/We will be anticipating Mike's announcement


----------



## David Kudell (Jun 5, 2022)

I spent an hour at the booth playing the library and it's awesome. Mike hasn't officially announced it yet, but it's another winner.


----------



## Montisquirrel (Jun 5, 2022)




----------



## PeterN (Jun 5, 2022)

Montisquirrel said:


>



Interesting!


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jun 5, 2022)

Montisquirrel said:


>



There's some nice hard bowing in there along with some electric amplification, maybe - or some other effects.


----------



## blaggins (Jun 5, 2022)

Ooh I wonder if those synthy elements are part of the instrument?


----------



## Double Helix (Jun 5, 2022)

tpoots said:


> Ooh I wonder if those synthy elements are part of the instrument?


I (obviously) do not have any inside information, but there seems to be a recent trend in that direction.
With his hands-on experience, is @David Kudell able to confirm or deny?


----------



## LamaRose (Jun 5, 2022)

Actually more excited about Mike's pending walkthrough... should be a classic which calls for some classic party favors:


----------



## jcrosby (Jun 5, 2022)

Very Interested!!


----------



## Drundfunk (Jun 5, 2022)

Great marketing campaign @Mike Greene . A friend of yours? Well, it worked. I'm hyped!


----------



## liquidlino (Jun 5, 2022)

Drundfunk said:


> Great marketing campaign @Mike Greene . A friend of yours? Well, it worked. I'm hyped!


Maybe realitone should be banned from vi-c for guerilla marketing tactics?


----------



## Vita Et Musica (Jun 5, 2022)

Nah. Legit interest here. The shorts were powerful and precise, the longs were rich and fantastic sounding. But it was what each sound morphed into with the mod wheel... That was special. Basically, what I heard was an inspiring, organic, evolving string/pad/drone/texture machine... That also happened to have some VERY modern hybrid shorts and longs. It just sounded really useful. Enough so, that I came trying to sniff the thing out. I want it... Now. 🙂


----------



## Trash Panda (Jun 5, 2022)

Ooh! Sunset Strings After Dark Edition. Time to make some classy porn music!


----------



## liquidlino (Jun 5, 2022)

Trash Panda said:


> Ooh! Sunset Strings After Dark Edition. Time to make some classy porn music!


Stop! This porno is not ready yet! Why is he actually fixing the refrigerator?


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 5, 2022)

Trash Panda said:


> Ooh! Sunset Strings After Dark Edition. Time to make some classy porn music!


I Was expecting you to write ‘trashy’ instead of ‘classy’


----------



## Mike Greene (Jun 6, 2022)

Drundfunk said:


> Great marketing campaign @Mike Greene . A friend of yours? Well, it worked. I'm hyped!


I thought the same thing. _"Dude! I'm not sure which one of my friends you are, but you gotta be a little more subtle!" _ 

It's flattering that Vita et Musica was actually legit, though. (He most likely saw a demo from Vincent, not me, since I spend most of my time in the back of the booth gabbing with friends. Odd as it may sound, that's the main reason I still have a booth.)

Honestly, this was a botched release. (Or rather, non-release.) The plan was to announce and release on the first day of NAMM. Like what companies always wish they could do, but for this one, it was actually possible. We had ads paid for, videos scheduled, web page ready to go, etc.

The very final upload had a few major new bugs, though. The instrument still worked, and that's what we showed at the show, but there were a few sudden annoyances that we didn't want the first few customers to have to deal with. I didn't get to Anaheim until midnight, and after the pre-release and pre-NAMM stress of the last couple weeks, I wasn't in the mood to troubleshoot, so I pulled the plug.

Brilliant plan ... foiled! It should be up later this week, though.

Nightfall is a difficult instrument to describe, but it's essentially a hybrid instrument based on the recordings from the Sunset Strings sessions. Sunset is the raw strings, while in Nightfall we processed those same sounds to make them prettier ... or uglier. I think it's a little under 200 articulations. Not to sound like a salesman, but we intentionally went for a smaller collection rather than a larger one (Omnisphere drives me nuts), and threw out hundreds of articulations. We've been working on this for a year and a half.

The 2-Layer system from Sunset is in Nightfall, so you can transition from pretty to ugly or whatever. We also have effects (EQ, Filter, Distortion, Pulse, etc.), which are also controllable by the mod wheel, including the ability to customize the mod wheel curve.

I'm hoping we'll have things fixed in the next few days and we'll release then. Sonic State was kind enough to delay posting their NAMM video of it (such a drag to have a cool video, but no product to sell), so that will be available upon release as well.

And now, the drive back to Los Angeles ...


----------



## Double Helix (Jun 6, 2022)

Waiting with bated breath (but no huge rush--we know you want the final version to be as close as possible to what you have envisioned)
Safe drive, Mike


----------



## pulsedownloader (Jun 6, 2022)

Mike Greene said:


> I thought the same thing. _"Dude! I'm not sure which one of my friends you are, but you gotta be a little more subtle!" _
> 
> It's flattering that Vita et Musica was actually legit, though. (He most likely saw a demo from Vincent, not me, since I spend most of my time in the back of the booth gabbing with friends. Odd as it may sound, that's the main reason I still have a booth.)
> 
> ...


Looking forward to hearing it


----------



## Batrawi (Jun 6, 2022)

pulsedownloader said:


> Looking forward to hearing it


Looking forward to download it through the pulsedownloader

(dual marketing campaign / cross-selling 😝😄)


----------



## pulsedownloader (Jun 6, 2022)

Batrawi said:


> Looking forward to download it through the pulsedownloader
> 
> (dual marketing campaign / cross-selling 😝😄)


Probably Native Access


----------



## kgdrum (Jun 6, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> I am worryingly susceptible to an appealing name. Nightfall. I'd feel special just looking at the GUI with that name on it.




Beeyonce feels special after falling down after a few too many drinks at dusk? 
How special! 🤪


----------



## kgdrum (Jun 6, 2022)

@Mike Greene 

This looks really interesting and I’m definitely looking forward to seeing this released!

(sarcasm alert) btw kudos & congratulations! are in order for outdoing Spitfire with a ingenious way to promote a pre-release. 👍


----------



## Evans (Jun 6, 2022)

As someone who mostly needs easy textures of various sorts, Sunset Strings is amazing. I will buy this today, thank you.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jun 6, 2022)

Evans said:


> As someone who mostly needs easy textures of various sorts, Sunset Strings is amazing. I will buy this today, thank you.


I think the release could be a little way off.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jun 6, 2022)

kgdrum said:


> Beeyonce feels special after falling down after a few too many drinks at dusk?
> How special! 🤪


No drinks, but my chair did collapse under me today. Does that count?


----------



## sostenuto (Jun 6, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> No drinks, but my chair did collapse under me today. Does that count?


----------



## Evans (Jun 6, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> I think the release could be a little way off.


I'm aware of what Mike said. But I will find a way to buy this today. Perhaps I intercept him on his drive and throw rare coins at his vehicle.

EDIT: Shoot, I'm on the other side of the country. This is getting difficult.


----------



## kgdrum (Jun 6, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> No drinks, but my chair did collapse under me today. Does that count?




Was that chubby nun you’re so fond of sitting on your lap?


----------



## kgdrum (Jun 6, 2022)

pulsedownloader said:


> Probably Native Access




😱


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jun 6, 2022)

sostenuto said:


>


Yes, a lot like that!


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jun 6, 2022)

kgdrum said:


> Was that chubby nun you’re so fond of sitting on your lap?


She won't do that again.


----------



## Ryan Spratt (Jun 6, 2022)

Vita Et Musica said:


> There was a guy at NAMM with his own little booth showing off a single new instrument- Nightfall. It's some kind of hybrid strings Kontakt instrument. It's one of the more compelling instruments I've heard in a long time. After listening for a while, I was in a bit of a rush so I quickly snapped a pic and walked away. Now I can't find anything about the instrument or developer. It seemed like an incredibly inspiring instrument and it's gonna haunt me. Does anyone know anything about the instrument or the developer? Attaching a pic here.


@Mike Greene is the guy. https://realitone.com/ is the company


----------



## Reznov981 (Jun 7, 2022)

kgdrum said:


> Was that chubby nun you’re so fond of sitting on your lap?


Can... can I get some context for this please?🤣


----------



## kgdrum (Jun 7, 2022)

Reznov981 said:


> Can... can I get some context for this please?🤣




I should really leave that for Sweet Bee to explain but let’s just say we all have our predilections………excuse me I think I left the shower on 🚿
🎶the hills are alive🎶


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jun 7, 2022)

Reznov981 said:


> Can... can I get some context for this please?🤣


You'll have to ask Sister Aggie. I don't know why she does that.


----------



## kgdrum (Jun 7, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> You'll have to ask Sister Aggie. I don't know why she does that.




Beetrece- Don’t be modest,you know perfectly well why Sister Aggie feels so compelled to do what she does ……….excuse me i think I left the shower on.


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Jun 7, 2022)

Reznov981 said:


> Can... can I get some context for this please?🤣


You shouldn't have asked...


----------



## PeterN (Jun 7, 2022)

We can see through this already.

In 2024 there is a new library introduced at NAMM, and with the feature to change the strings completely, and evolving them to brass. Maybe starting with a string Sul tasto, sliding down 3 pitches, becoming weird tremolo, but suddenly evolving to a beautiful horn.

The Sunset Strings was the larvae, the Nightfall is the pupa (metamorphosis), and the 2024 library will be next evolution.


----------



## Reznov981 (Jun 7, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> You'll have to ask Sister Aggie. I don't know why she does that.


As much as I’m absolutely loving this exchange, what the hell is happening and why won’t @kgdrum get in the dang shower? 🤣🤣🤣

EDIT: I’ve been notified by authorities to stand down, and I’ve sent a DM to not clog this thread. Good day.
😅


----------



## Reznov981 (Jun 7, 2022)

Jdiggity1 said:


> You shouldn't have asked...


Evidently 😅


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Jun 7, 2022)

Reznov981 said:


> As much as I’m absolutely loving this exchange, what the hell is happening and why won’t @kgdrum get in the dang shower? 🤣🤣🤣


Stop asking questions! It'll never end !!!


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 7, 2022)




----------



## Daren Audio (Jun 7, 2022)

muziksculp said:


>



This will compliment Heavyocity's Novo Strings nicely.


----------



## kgdrum (Jun 7, 2022)

@Mike Greene
WOW!
This sounds AMAZING! Congratulations!


----------



## NoamL (Jun 7, 2022)

Really like the cello & bass stuff here.


----------



## liquidlino (Jun 7, 2022)

muziksculp said:


>



Now this is the first library I've heard in a while that's gotten me very excited indeed!


----------



## Denkii (Jun 9, 2022)

Ordered


----------



## Henning (Jun 9, 2022)

No-brainer. Ordered!


----------



## Denkii (Jun 9, 2022)

Henning said:


> No-brainer. Ordered!


Please make a demo.
Your demos are always so good!


----------



## Henning (Jun 9, 2022)

Wow, thanks, that's very kind of you! I am not connected to Mike in any other way than through this forum and being his customer. So it's rather unlikely he's going to ask me for a demo. But I'm sure he will surprise us all with a full walkthru and a cool bunch of demos in the not too far away future.


----------



## Mike Greene (Jun 9, 2022)

Denkii said:


> Ordered





Henning said:


> No-brainer. Ordered!


Ha! (And thank you!) This is the sloppiest release process ever, because we weren't actually expecting purchases just yet. 

Still not officially released, because we're not quite ready with a walkthrough and a couple other things (this last couple weeks has been insane), but we had to turn on the "Available for Purchase" button, because Sonic State just posted their video.

The instrument does work correctly now, although the reverb impulse got deleted, so we'll fix that ... hopefully without breaking something else ...

EDIT: I'll post an official release announcement in a couple days, but for those itchy trigger fingers, pricing is as such:
Retail: $199
Pre-Release price (full Kontakt 6.2.1 - KPlayer upgrade will be free): $129 or $99 for Sunset customers
Intro price (after KPlayer version is released): $149 or $119 for Sunset customers.


----------



## Marko Cifer (Jun 9, 2022)

Well, mark me as interested. Sunset Strings was a great snag, and that video makes Nightfall seem interesting.



Daren Audio said:


> This will compliment Heavyocity's Novo Strings nicely.


Some of the sounds in the trailer(s) do remind me of that library's Marcato patches, except this one feels meatier in a different way and less processed, with a more interesting, bouncier attack.

edit: I don't think the Teaser Trailer has been posted here yet, which is slightly different than the teaser.


----------



## Drumdude2112 (Jun 9, 2022)

So we can purchase and download straight away 😃 ?


----------



## Mike Greene (Jun 9, 2022)

Drumdude2112 said:


> So we can purchase and download straight away 😃 ?


Yes. The instrument now works correctly (except for the missing reverb impulse, which we'll fix today or tomorrow) and the purchase button is now live.



Marko Cifer said:


> edit: I don't think the Teaser Trailer has been posted here yet, which is slightly different than the teaser.



This is another example of me rushing because we needed _something_, so I threw together that first rough teaser, before we made this one, which is obviously much better. In Professionalville (a town where, sadly, I am not a resident), we would have released _this_ teaser video before anything else, but alas, I live in Amateurville, where NAMM was about a week earlier than I was prepared for ...


----------



## DovesGoWest (Jun 9, 2022)

Mike Greene said:


> Ha! (And thank you!) This is the sloppiest release process ever, because we weren't actually expecting purchases just yet.
> 
> Still not officially released, because we're not quite ready with a walkthrough and a couple other things (this last couple weeks has been insane), but we had to turn on the "Available for Purchase" button, because Sonic State just posted their video.
> 
> ...



Mike

I just logged into the site as I already have sunset strings however it didn’t reduce the price if nightfall at checkout to $99

Dave


----------



## Evans (Jun 9, 2022)

DovesGoWest said:


> Mike
> 
> I just logged into the site as I already have sunset strings however it didn’t reduce the price if nightfall at checkout to $99
> 
> Dave


Did you use the provided code?


----------



## Daren Audio (Jun 9, 2022)

DovesGoWest said:


> No I didn’t see a code in mikes post


----------



## DovesGoWest (Jun 9, 2022)

Daren Audio said:


>


Sorted and purchased


----------



## DovesGoWest (Jun 9, 2022)

OMG if your a sunset strings fan then nightfall takes the sunset concept and dials it up to 20. The addition of all the pulses and loops takes to another level


----------



## Alchemedia (Jun 9, 2022)

I suspect I'm not alone here in saying it's refreshing to see a humble & down-to-earth "sloppy release" of a brilliantly executed instrument in contrast to the overblown hype machine we've grown accustomed to from certain developers which shall remain nameless. Bravo!


----------



## jcrosby (Jun 9, 2022)

DovesGoWest said:


> OMG if your a sunset strings fan then nightfall takes the sunset concept and dials it up to 20. The addition of all the pulses and loops takes to another level


That's 9 more than 11!


----------



## Drundfunk (Jun 9, 2022)

jcrosby said:


> That's 9 more than 11!


You should photoshop Mike's face into the picture


----------



## jcrosby (Jun 9, 2022)

Mike Greene said:


> Yes. The instrument now works correctly (except for the missing reverb impulse, which we'll fix today or tomorrow) and the purchase button is now live.



I have a project currently and would be digging into this tonight, when the impulses are _fixed_ what's the likelihood this might affect any DAW project files? (I.e. would we need to re-download anything, or would it be a matter of simply replacing some nki files?)


----------



## José Herring (Jun 9, 2022)

It's such a poetic name that I keep coming back to it just to read the name. Nightfall... The begining of the night. Where the creatures of the night come alive....I'm a creature of the night....I'm Nightfall....Yeah I know......but when a product makes you wax poetic, I fear that this is one that I'm just going to have to get.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jun 9, 2022)

José Herring said:


> It's such a poetic name that I keep coming back to it just to read the name. Nightfall... The begining of the night. Where the creatures of the night come alive....I'm a creature of the night....I'm Nightfall....Yeah I know......but when a product makes you wax poetic, I fear that this is one that I'm just going to have to get.


I'll be wearing my blackest black lipstick to bed tonight. I have a feeling you will too.


----------



## jcrosby (Jun 9, 2022)

Drundfunk said:


> You should photoshop Mike's face into the picture


Hold my beer!


----------



## Pier (Jun 9, 2022)

José Herring said:


> It's such a poetic name that I keep coming back to it just to read the name. Nightfall... The begining of the night. Where the creatures of the night come alive....I'm a creature of the night....I'm Nightfall....Yeah I know......but when a product makes you wax poetic, I fear that this is one that I'm just going to have to get.


Damn it's a great name!

I wish I had come up with that for the thing I'm working on for Zebra!

Which you know nothing about!!!

(and neither does Bee)


----------



## KarlHeinz (Jun 9, 2022)

José Herring said:


> It's such a poetic name that I keep coming back to it just to read the name. Nightfall... The begining of the night. Where the creatures of the night come alive....I'm a creature of the night....I'm Nightfall....Yeah I know......but when a product makes you wax poetic, I fear that this is one that I'm just going to have to get.


They are coming


----------



## Double Helix (Jun 9, 2022)

Pier said:


> Damn it's a great name!
> I wish I had come up with that for the thing I'm working on for Zebra!


Here are some options for you:








Synonyms of nightfall | Thesaurus.com


Synonyms for nightfall from Thesaurus.com, the world’s leading online source for synonyms, antonyms, and more.




www.thesaurus.com













Synonyms of sunset | Thesaurus.com


Synonyms for sunset from Thesaurus.com, the world’s leading online source for synonyms, antonyms, and more.




www.thesaurus.com


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jun 9, 2022)

Pier said:


> Damn it's a great name!
> 
> I wish I had come up with that for the thing I'm working on for Zebra!
> 
> ...



I don't know what you are talking about. But I didn't think of it either.

Given the sudden release, however, that's probably just as well!

Look out for my new library: "Late But Not Quite Full Night". (Maybe "Moonrise"? The sound of people mooning. There's a lot of fabric sounds in it. To paraphrase William S. Burroughs, 'a sound you wish you couldn't smell.')


----------



## jcrosby (Jun 9, 2022)

Drundfunk said:


> You should photoshop Mike's face into the picture


----------



## Drundfunk (Jun 9, 2022)

jcrosby said:


>


Haha. I like that you actually took the time to make this . Just brilliant!


----------



## Mike Greene (Jun 9, 2022)

jcrosby said:


> I have a project currently and would be digging into this tonight, when the impulses are _fixed_ what's the likelihood this might affect any DAW project files? (I.e. would we need to re-download anything, or would it be a matter of simply replacing some nki files?)


I'm not sure how we'll do the fix, but it will most likely be a simple replacement of the two "Nightfall Resource Container" files. I'd be really surprised if DAW project files were affected, since it's the same process as any minor update, and the nki, even if changed, will still be named "Nightfall".

*EDIT:* It is indeed the Resource Container files. You can get corrected ones by going to the bottom of the Nightfall page to where it says "Downloads." Click that, download the update and replace the two Resource Container files.

(Note that all copies of Nightfall sold since this morning at 3 am (Pacific Time) are correct, and won't need this fix.)


----------



## José Herring (Jun 9, 2022)

Double Helix said:


> Here are some options for you:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We are creatures of the crepuscule. Hmmmm.....not quite the same.

Eventide----oh wait....already taken.

Vespers--too religious. 

Nightfall is perfect and now it's taken forever. Or at least until 2 years from now when everybody has moved on to Midnight.


----------



## jcrosby (Jun 9, 2022)

Drundfunk said:


> Haha. I like that you actually took the time to make this . Just brilliant!


When you leave a door like that open how can you not walk through?!!?!


----------



## jcrosby (Jun 9, 2022)

Mike Greene said:


> I'm not sure how we'll do the fix, but it will most likely be a simple replacement of the two "Nightfall Resource Container" files. I'd be really surprised if DAW project files were affected, since it's the same process as any minor update, and the nki, even if changed, will still be named "Nightfall".
> 
> In the meantime, if you want the impulse now, I think you can unzip this folder and place it in the Nightfall folder. (Same level as the nki and Resource Container files.)


Awesome, thanks Mike!

Hope you like your new marketing image! 😉


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jun 9, 2022)

José Herring said:


> We are creatures of the crepuscule. Hmmmm.....not quite the same.
> 
> Eventide----oh wait....already taken.
> 
> ...


Hmm. Intelligent. Informed. Insightful. Secular. Accurate.

I've been commenting wrong, by Crom!


----------



## jbuhler (Jun 9, 2022)

José Herring said:


> It's such a poetic name that I keep coming back to it just to read the name. Nightfall... The begining of the night. Where the creatures of the night come alive....I'm a creature of the night....I'm Nightfall....Yeah I know......but when a product makes you wax poetic, I fear that this is one that I'm just going to have to get.


Yeah, I want to buy it just for the cool name. I'm only half joking.


----------



## jcrosby (Jun 9, 2022)

Mike Greene said:


> I'm not sure how we'll do the fix, but it will most likely be a simple replacement of the two "Nightfall Resource Container" files. I'd be really surprised if DAW project files were affected, since it's the same process as any minor update, and the nki, even if changed, will still be named "Nightfall".
> 
> In the meantime, if you want the impulse now, I think you can unzip this folder and place it in the Nightfall folder. (Same level as the nki and Resource Container files.)


Nice. Ordered, and really looking forward to digging into this!


----------



## gives19 (Jun 9, 2022)

David Kudell said:


> I spent an hour at the booth playing the library and it's awesome. Mike hasn't officially announced it yet, but it's another winner.


Thanks David! I was wondering and this is just what I wanted to hear. Off for a month so a good time to do some test drives when they arrive-.


----------



## Trash Panda (Jun 9, 2022)

José Herring said:


> We are creatures of the crepuscule. Hmmmm.....not quite the same.
> 
> Eventide----oh wait....already taken.
> 
> ...


Penumbra 

On the Edge of Darkness.


----------



## Casiquire (Jun 9, 2022)

I thought I was the only one strangely mesmerized by the name. It didn't help that our introduction to it had a great sense of mystery, with an innocent witness to an unknown event; with nothing but a memory of something profound, a photograph, and a word: Nightfall.

@Mike Greene you may call this a botched release, but actually this has been an exciting and memorable one from our side


----------



## jcrosby (Jun 9, 2022)

jcrosby said:


> Hey @Mike Greene I'm getting an Unlock screen. I found the video on how to enter it but only received an email with a receipt so far. No worries though.... Emailed support, please give a reply back and let me know where I can find when you have a moment.
> Best...


All squared away.... Time to dive in!


----------



## José Herring (Jun 9, 2022)

Casiquire said:


> I thought I was the only one strangely mesmerized by the name. It didn't help that our introduction to it had a great sense of mystery, with an innocent witness to an unknown event; with nothing but a memory of something profound, a photograph, and a word: Nightfall.
> 
> @Mike Greene you may call this a botched release, but actually this has been an exciting and memorable one from our side


Far better than hyped mystery teasers. This is organic marketing. The interest being derived from the potential buyers.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jun 9, 2022)

José Herring said:


> Far better than hyped mystery teasers. This is organic marketing. The interest being derived from the potential buyers.


Sadly, not something that can be planned for.


----------



## Technostica (Jun 9, 2022)

I just watched the NAMM video and Mike is such a cool guy. 
It's good to finally put a face to the legend!  
The library looks interesting and very friendly intro pricing. 
It reaffirms for me that companies can be truly cool and not just corporate. 
Made my day. 
Thanks Mike. 
Send the cheque to the usual place or check if you must.


----------



## David Kudell (Jun 9, 2022)

gives19 said:


> Thanks David! I was wondering and this is just what I wanted to hear. Off for a month so a good time to do some test drives when the arrive-.


I wasn’t sure if I was allowed to talk about the features, but now that it’s announced and out, yeah it’s a really great library for a lot of genres…I thought the synth stuff is really well designed and useful. I tend to use low pass filters and distortion with the mod wheel to build tension and it’s really easy to do that.


----------



## Henning (Jun 10, 2022)

OK, have just spent 10 minutes getting a quick idea of the library. Wow! I mean, the presets are already cool. But do yourselves a favour and immediately check out the wealth of articulations that you can play with for the two layers. I fell in love with the shorts at first listen, there's a wealth of possibilities there for making your own presets. Absolutely fantastic stuff. And I really have not listened to all of it, yet. Top stuff, Mike!

I wonder if it would be possible (for Sunset Stings customers) to get the complete raw sounds of Sunsets Strings into this library? That would give one even more stuff to play with. Just an idea, it's already filled with articulations, so perhaps not necessary.


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Jun 10, 2022)

Henning said:


> OK, have just spent 10 minutes getting a quick idea of the library. Wow! I mean, the presets are already cool. But do yourselves a favour and immediately check out the wealth of articulations that you can play with for the two layers. I fell in love with the shorts at first listen, there's a wealth of possibilities there for making your own presets. Absolutely fantastic stuff. And I really have not listened to all of it, yet. Top stuff, Mike!
> 
> I wonder if it would be possible (for Sunset Stings customers) to get the complete raw sounds of Sunsets Strings into this library? That would give one even more stuff to play with. Just an idea, it's already filled with articulations, so perhaps not necessary.


While you can't load the samples from one product into the other, you CAN create multis and fade between the two:



In this video you can see I use the volume controls to mute one layer in each instrument, then fade from Nightfall's Layer 1 into the Top layer from Sunset Strings.

You can set up all sorts of combos using the different modwheel behavior controls, repetitions, etc.


----------



## chillbot (Jun 10, 2022)

At 1:27 was it your wife saying go to bed?


----------



## Henning (Jun 10, 2022)

Jdiggity1 said:


> While you can't load the samples from one product into the other, you CAN create multis and fade between the two:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah, good idea! That's best of both worlds. While we are at it, could you make an 'empty' articulation for each layer? Just in case you want one layer to not load anything.


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Jun 10, 2022)

chillbot said:


> At 1:27 was it your wife saying go to bed?


whoops


----------



## Marko Cifer (Jun 10, 2022)

Henning said:


> Ah, good idea! That's best of both worlds. While we are at it, could you make an 'empty' articulation for each layer? Just in case you want one layer to not load anything.


Not sure about Nightfall as I don't own it yet, but in Sunset Strings, if you click on the words "Top Layer" or "Bottom Layer", it disables it. Here's an example with only the bottom layer loaded:






I'm guessing Nightfall probably works the same way.


----------



## Mike Greene (Jun 10, 2022)

Henning said:


> I wonder if it would be possible (for Sunset Stings customers) to get the complete raw sounds of Sunsets Strings into this library?


We're hoping to do that at some point, but until then, Jayden's workaround is very clever. I hadn't even thought of that.

*FIX FOR THE MISSING REVERB IMPULSE:* If you are Order #40470 or earlier (basically all orders yesterday and until 3:00 am Pacific time this morning), then you are missing a reverb impulse file, so the Reverb doesn't work. You can correct that by going to the bottom of the Nightfall page to where it says "Downloads." Click that, download the update and replace the two Resource Container files.

All copies of Nightfall since 3am this morning are correct (dare I hope completely bug free?) and include the reverb impulse, so no need if purchased recently.


----------



## Scalms (Jun 10, 2022)

Love the GUI, clean and sharp


----------



## davidson (Jun 10, 2022)

Mike Greene said:


> We're hoping to do that at some point, but until then, Jayden's workaround is very clever. I hadn't even thought of that.
> 
> *FIX FOR THE MISSING REVERB IMPULSE:* If you are Order #40470 or earlier (basically all orders yesterday and until 3:00 am Pacific time this morning), then you are missing a reverb impulse file, so the Reverb doesn't work. You can correct that by going to the bottom of the Nightfall page to where it says "Downloads." Click that, download the update and replace the two Resource Container files.
> 
> All copies of Nightfall since 3am this morning are correct (dare I hope completely bug free?) and include the reverb impulse, so no need if purchased recently.


Stupid question I know, but if we buy now and use the 'beta' version of the library, we need to keep that installed if we ever want to open projects which used it right?


----------



## Mike Greene (Jun 10, 2022)

davidson said:


> Stupid question I know, but if we buy now and use the 'beta' version of the library, we need to keep that installed if we ever want to open projects which used it right?


What kind of moron would need to ask that? Oh, the same kind as me, because I didn't know either. 

I did a test just now where I made a song in Logic (a brilliant masterpiece!) using the unencoded version of Acoustic Lite, then saved that song. Then I replaced the unencoded Acoustic Lite folder with the encoded Acoustic Lite folder. Then reloaded the song in Logic.

The Acoustic Lite nki had the same name, so Logic found and loaded the new nki with no problem, apparently none the wiser that this was an encoded, rather than unencoded nki. Same name, so Logic's happy.

However, since the samples in the encoded version were now in an encrypted monolith, I got a "Can't find samples" message. That was easy to fix, by checking the "Allow Alternative File Types" box and then pointing Kontakt to the Samples folder. Presto! It worked perfectly.

With that said, when we release the KPlayer version of Nightfall, I would keep the unencoded version for a few days, just in case. (Or you could just re-download it - those links will still be good for at least a few months.) But from this little test, it seems you shouldn't have a problem.


----------



## davidson (Jun 10, 2022)

Mike Greene said:


> What kind of moron would need to ask that? Oh, the same kind as me, because I didn't know either.
> 
> I did a test just now where I made a song in Logic (a brilliant masterpiece!) using the unencoded version of Acoustic Lite, then saved that song. Then I replaced the unencoded Acoustic Lite folder with the encoded Acoustic Lite folder. Then reloaded the song in Logic.
> 
> ...


Top man, will be ordering tonight!


----------



## Jackal_King (Jun 10, 2022)

At first glance, I didn't care for Sunset Strings until after watching the Nightfall videos. So, I spent the afternoon looking at reviews for SS and I really dig the tone, articulations and the two layer approach to this library. I wanted to get a string texture library or two like Albion Neo or Olafur Arnalds Chamber Evolution. But I'm curious as to how well SS or Nightfall would work to add textured colour with Spitfire Appassionata or CSS?


----------



## Kony (Jun 10, 2022)

Insta-buy and downloading now - thanks for another great library Mike!


----------



## givemenoughrope (Jun 10, 2022)

Jdiggity1 said:


> While you can't load the samples from one product into the other, you CAN create multis and fade between the two:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wow wow WOW wowwow


----------



## proxima (Jun 10, 2022)

Yup, I'm in. A happy bonus is to support Mike with everything he's done for the forum.


----------



## jcrosby (Jun 10, 2022)

Mike Greene said:


> We're hoping to do that at some point, but until then, Jayden's workaround is very clever. I hadn't even thought of that.
> 
> *FIX FOR THE MISSING REVERB IMPULSE:* If you are Order #40470 or earlier (basically all orders yesterday and until 3:00 am Pacific time this morning), then you are missing a reverb impulse file, so the Reverb doesn't work. You can correct that by going to the bottom of the Nightfall page to where it says "Downloads." Click that, download the update and replace the two Resource Container files.
> 
> All copies of Nightfall since 3am this morning are correct (dare I hope completely bug free?) and include the reverb impulse, so no need if purchased recently.


Hey Mike any chance one of the future features you're playing around with is +/-12 per layer? It would be useful to be able to pitch each layer separately, even if only up/down an octave....
It's great as is! But this would be a real cherry on top....


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Jun 10, 2022)

jcrosby said:


> Hey Mike any chance one of the future features you're playing around with is +/-12 per layer? It would be useful to be able to pitch each layer separately, even if only up/down an octave....
> It's great as is! But this would be a real cherry on top....


I have just the thing for you...






(Click the Keyboard Mapping button at the bottom. Octave controls on the right by the yellow arrows)


----------



## jcrosby (Jun 10, 2022)

Jdiggity1 said:


> I have just the thing for you...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh man I didn't even notice that! Thanks a ton for the screenshot!


----------



## tressie5 (Jun 10, 2022)

Ok, I'm going to ask: Does Nightfall make Augmented Strings superfluous or are they totally different to begin with?


----------



## DSmolken (Jun 11, 2022)

Bought! Sure, I might never have time to produce any track again, being too busy editing my own samples, but I love making strings do weird stuff and then making that weird stuff musically useful.


----------



## Henning (Jun 11, 2022)

Marko Cifer said:


> Not sure about Nightfall as I don't own it yet, but in Sunset Strings, if you click on the words "Top Layer" or "Bottom Layer", it disables it. Here's an example with only the bottom layer loaded:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are right. I forgot how that worked in Sunset Strings. It works the same in Nightfall.


----------



## Remnant (Jun 14, 2022)

Any other early purchasers of this one out there with any insights? Demo sounds cool and the name obviously the coolest.


----------



## bcslaam (Jun 14, 2022)

Hi just purchased it on the back of Sunset Strings using the discount code, and loving the sounds.

Although I am a bit disappointed that we cant send each layer to its own bus output from kontakt. It would be nice to have multiple mic positions in each layer also to their own outputs, but I realise that's a bigger ask and probably not going to happen.

FR: Please consider adding an assignable output from each layer to make it immersive friendly.

Edit: FR2 - some sounds have several parameters linked to expression control. Please allow us to unlink them. Currently when I right click on one of the linked parameters there is no option to forget midi assignment.


----------



## Remnant (Jun 14, 2022)

bcslaam said:


> Hi just purchased it on the back of Sunset Strings using the discount code, and loving the sounds.
> 
> Although I am a bit disappointed that we cant send each layer to its own bus output from kontakt. It would be nice to have multiple mic positions in each layer also to their own outputs, but I realise that's a bigger ask and probably not going to happen.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the impressions of it.


----------



## DSmolken (Jun 14, 2022)

Very nice sounds. Many are quite simple to use - it's a sustain or a short or a pad - so no big learning curve or "wait what do I do with this", though the reverse ones are of course more tricky by their nature. The more "normal" shorts have round robins etc. so they feel like a string ensemble that's been heavily processed, while other sounds feel more like using a resampled sound of a string ensemble - more hybrid in nature, more like an atmospheres library.

It feels like the real value is in string sounds that were processed into consistent-feeling patches - none of that "this technique sounds totally different on this one note" stuff, which, believe me, is a real danger with weird techniques.


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Jun 14, 2022)

bcslaam said:


> Hi just purchased it on the back of Sunset Strings using the discount code, and loving the sounds.
> 
> Although I am a bit disappointed that we cant send each layer to its own bus output from kontakt. It would be nice to have multiple mic positions in each layer also to their own outputs, but I realise that's a bigger ask and probably not going to happen.
> 
> ...


There shouldn't be any sounds or parameters that are locked with expression.

Nightfall has two main expression mechanics:
- The "Expression" button below the modwheel behavior: Links volume and dynamics to the modwheel




- The Modwheel Link buttons: These are the blue dots underneath each white effect knob. (these are mirrored by the "MW LINK" buttons below the XY curve window)
When the dot is filled in blue, that parameter will be controlled by Modwheel. When it's a hollow circle, there should be no other assignments or automation that affect them.






If you don't have any blue dots lit, it's possible that you are inadvertently controlling "Quick Controls" in Cubase or whatever the equivalent is in your DAW.

(We had one customer whose Top Layer in Sunset Strings would turn off/on when they moved the modwheel. Quick Controls was the culprit)


----------



## bcslaam (Jun 15, 2022)

Thanks I missed that, great reply.
Still enjoying the sounds 2nd day. Hoping you will add more in future. How many core beds are there, ~100?

Instead of FR2 above.
FR2a: Option for labels - for those who dont mind text on our instruments.

FR3: special Sunset string extended version for owners of SS


BTW its refreshing to be able to interact with the developer.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 23, 2022)




----------



## Daren Audio (Jun 23, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


>



Very _*versatile*_ hybrid library, indeed. 
A standout amongst other current new releases, epsecially at $129. 
Great job, Mike!


----------



## Mike Fox (Jun 23, 2022)

Definitely some cool sounds in this one.


----------



## NYC Composer (Jun 23, 2022)

Mike Greene said:


> We're hoping to do that at some point, but until then, Jayden's workaround is very clever. I hadn't even thought of that.
> 
> *FIX FOR THE MISSING REVERB IMPULSE:* If you are Order #40470 or earlier (basically all orders yesterday and until 3:00 am Pacific time this morning), then you are missing a reverb impulse file, so the Reverb doesn't work. You can correct that by going to the bottom of the Nightfall page to where it says "Downloads." Click that, download the update and replace the two Resource Container files.
> 
> All copies of Nightfall since 3am this morning are correct (dare I hope completely bug free?) and include the reverb impulse, so no need if purchased recently.


Waitaminute-you sold 40,470 copies of this puppy as of that post???

Jeez. I TOLD ya that lower pricing …..

😉


----------



## proxima (Jun 23, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


>



Sadly the reviewer got the modwheel behavior options wrong (around 3:45). Fortunately Mike's documentation PDF is well made and well worth reading the 6 pages.


----------



## Baronvonheadless (Jun 25, 2022)

Today's sketch with my newly acquired nightfall!




(btw I noticed the preset 'back it up' in evolved repetitions) does not work. 

I get no sound.


----------



## jcrosby (Jun 25, 2022)

Baronvonheadless said:


> (btw I noticed the preset 'back it up' in evolved repetitions) does not work.
> 
> I get no sound.


Can confirm


----------



## DSmolken (Jun 25, 2022)

Does it have the same sound loaded in both slots?


----------



## jcrosby (Jun 25, 2022)

DSmolken said:


> Does it have the same sound loaded in both slots?


I just tried every configuration possible. It's whisper quiet, and almost sounds like it's only playing the very very beginning of the sample.


----------



## Baronvonheadless (Jun 25, 2022)

Interesting, I get absolutely no sound at all when selecting it, through either player.


----------



## jcrosby (Jun 25, 2022)

Baronvonheadless said:


> Interesting, I get absolutely no sound at all when selecting it, through either player.


I thought so too until I turned things up obscenely. I also tried cranking the distortion. There's definitely something there but it's incredibly quiet... (At least on my end).


----------



## Mike Greene (Jun 27, 2022)

Baronvonheadless said:


> Today's sketch with my newly acquired nightfall!



Wow, that's great! Thanks for posting that.



Baronvonheadless said:


> (btw I noticed the preset 'back it up' in evolved repetitions) does not work.
> 
> I get no sound.





jcrosby said:


> Can confirm


I can confirm, too. It looks like there are no samples in that group. Oops!

Luckily, the samples are where they should be in the Samples folder, so we just need to fix the nki. It's kinda tricky, because all our "in progress" work right now is hard to just plug in, but I _think_ I have it fixed with the nki below.


----------



## jcrosby (Jun 27, 2022)

Mike Greene said:


> Wow, that's great! Thanks for posting that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks a bunch Mike. I'll check in a few minutes and confirm back if all is good here...


*EDIT*: *All fixed!*


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Jun 27, 2022)

Mike Greene said:


> Wow, that's great! Thanks for posting that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thx Mike - for the special-price for owners of "Sunset Strings" ❤️


----------



## NekujaK (Jul 13, 2022)

@Mike Greene Is there a projected ETA for the final Kontakt Player version of Nightfall?

So far, I've managed to resist installing the pre-order version, but my resolve is starting to falter (I'm using all the willpower I can muster)  

The reason I'm holding off is because with Sunset Strings, I remember having issues when transitioning from the pre-release to the final version, so I thought I'd avoid any possibility of that with Nightfall and simply wait.

But that's becoming increasingly difficult with each passing day 

No pressure... just curious. Thanks!


----------



## Drundfunk (Jul 13, 2022)

NekujaK said:


> @Mike Greene Is there a projected ETA for the final Kontakt Player version of Nightfall?
> 
> So far, I've managed to resist installing the pre-order version, but my resolve is starting to falter (I'm using all the willpower I can muster)
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reminder. Nearly forgot to buy it


----------



## Marko Cifer (Jul 13, 2022)

Unless things have changed, this is from the product page:


> The 'official' release will be in August/September this year, but we're offering early-access to customers who take advantage of the pre-order pricing. What you will get now is pretty much the final version that we'll be sending to Native Instruments for encoding, but make sure you take advantage of the FREE upgrade to the final release with NKS support when it's available.


----------

